# medieval nursing garb



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

OK mamas, I have a weird question...

Before the arrival of DD, DH and I used to frequent Renaissance Fairs and SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) events. I'd like to start going again, but I've run into a costuming dilemma.

Has anyone ever seen any period (medieval or renaissance) dresses that are easy to nurse in? All of my old garb wouldn't work unless I hoisted the entire dress up over my breast, which I wouldn't want to do,









Let me know if you have any ideas.. THX!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

PM me your address and I'll send you my packet of "Working Women's Garb" which includes a 14th Century Wrap dress suitable for nursing. Also look in the Finding Your Tribe area because their is a whole thread (somewhere) for Rennies and SCAdians.

THL Ellien Chadway (at you service)


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Here it is. A lot of people are at Pennsic now, so it's pretty light.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7&page=6&pp=20

This is a good thread to subscribe to if you're interested.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Hi csrabine,

I own a costume business that includes a rental shop at a ren faire. When we have nursing moms that want to rent, I will usually dress them in what we call 'wench wear' The costume consists of a skirt, petticoat, blouse and bodice. The bodice laces up the front. When nursing, you can unlace the bodice and lift up the shirt. Then lace it back up when done. We give nursing moms extra long laces, so the bodice does not have to be completely undone, just loosened.
The gowns I rent are out of the question, no way to nurse in them.
I am in the process of making myself a new wench costume, since my faire opens in 3 weeks and my nursling will be with me!


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I haven't actually tried this, but my first thought would be a viking apron dress -- you could unhook one of the brooches to unfasten one of the shoulder straps, and then you'd just need nursing openings in the underdress. You would probably need to cut the dress in such a way that it rose higher in front than under the arms, in order to allow the front to fold down far enough to nurse.

Have fun!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I remember when I was briefly involved in SCA a friend of mine had a "nursing corset" and a "nursing gown" even though she didn't have any kids. Basically, it was a very low-cut, cleavage enhancing neckline that was easy to pull the boob out of.

While at Pennsic, I met a woman and her nursing infant. She wore a tunic and a skirt that "looked like" a period 2 tunics layered but in reality was easy for nursing in (and I assume she had on a modern nursing bra underneath.)


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the tips! I'm a terrible sewer, but I need to learn sometime, so I guess I'd better start now. :LOL

I know now is sort of a bad time to ask for advice since everyone is at Pennsic... I'll check out the other thread too, and hopefully there will be more posts when everyone comes back.

THX again!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure from my reading that women just pulled the neckline down and exposed their boobs to nurse. Boobs weren't a big deal back then. I've read where people theorize that THIS is actually the reason why so many dresses had low-cut necklines throughout history.

Also women nursed for an average of 2.5-5 years in medeival times, so it was also probably common to see older kids nursing in public. This is supported by studying the bones of children who died in plagues, etc. The kids under a certain age appeared to be very healthy and then older kids showed signs of malnourishment, coinciding w/ weaning. Very interesting.

We have the Feast of the Hunter's Moon here. It's a 17th/18th c. reenactment. Last year, ds was 13 mos old and I'll tell ya, the dresses in THAT period are VERY easy to nurse in! LOL! But I hadn't gotten around to making a fichu, so I was completely exposed. Oh well! No one said anything to me and the only looks I got were approving.


----------



## Roseberry (Jun 14, 2005)

You could get a bodice that went under your breasts, with a loose blouse underneath with a drawstring collar that covered you as much and as little as you wanted. This way you have easy access for nursing and are still in keeping with the costume.


----------



## ruthiesmom (Nov 5, 2004)

What a good idea! I never thought about how women ACTUALLY nursed at that time period. It sounds so easy to have clothes where you just pull the boob out of the top!


----------

